# Classic Steel/Aluminum Redline Grade Level



## LLplumbing1988 (Oct 5, 2015)

Some of us plumbers and other trades men may remember the old 6" steel/aluminum body redline grade levels of years past but for some reason they have all but disappeared for some reason. Does anyone know if they still manufacture these items or am I forced to search for a decent vintage model in good shape. You may be asking yourself who cares its just a level, well for one the plastic models wear out on the points were they raise up for the 1% or 2% grades because anyone who uses these levels on a regular basis always slides them back and fourth first before they level or plumb the item to clean the surface and this ultimately ends up wearing down each side which can make them not read the right percentage.


Thanks, B.L


----------



## LLplumbing1988 (Oct 5, 2015)

Classic Steel/Aluminum Redline Levels where have they gone?????


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have no idea. Also where did the ability to read in this country go? Right at the top of every single chapter in this forum is the request to introduce yourself first.


----------



## LLplumbing1988 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry about that very new to the site was my first post still haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

LLplumbing1988 said:


> Sorry about that very new to the site was my first post still haven't figured it all out yet.


All of the members here introduced themselves, it's no big deal to do it.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

http://tradesmantoolsdirect.com/shopping/start.php?browse=1&cat=34


----------

